# VoorTrekker Trailer



## VoorTrekker

I bought a travel trailer frame to use to haul my Isuzu Rodeo for when I escape from California. I will add 2x6 runners and cross beams. Will this work?


----------



## NaeKid

Those tires look awefully small - and - guessing the weight of the Rodeo, I would hazzard a guess that it will not be enough. By my guess, I would suggest that a trailer rated for at least 6,000lbs would be the minimum requirement.

If I was to do something with what you have - I would consider it for an enclosed utility-trailer or an open-deck trailer for a single quad or a couple of motorbikes.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Nope, it weren't designed fer that load. It might haul it fer a spell, but sooner er later yer gonna busta spring, blow a tire er crack that there frame.

Also, bein a single axle, it ain't gonna handle real well. I'd get a tandem axle car trailer. There out there fer a decent price ifin ya just keep shoppin.


----------



## Redneckified

What you could do but im not sure. You could put another axel in there and maybe beef up those leaf springs and barings? 
You might be able to get it on there but you wont get very far. that trailer is rated for somewhat small loads.


----------



## hiwall

Look at the tires and they will have the load limit printed on each tire. Your Isuzu Rodeo weighs about 4000 pounds. Then you have to add the whole weight of the trailer itself and that is how much weight will be on those trailer tires.


----------



## VoorTrekker

Thanks all. The tires are rated at 1820 lbs each, the Isuzu is 5200 lbs empty. I could find a battle buddy to drive the Rodeo to Texas and use the trailer for pack some light stuff on it, up to a ton to a ton and a half. 

I am looking into another auto-trailer, most are single axle, but the double axle trailers start used here at about $4000. Not worth it for a one time, one way trip. Or else I park the trailer frame somewhere and when I get back to it...(problem solved).


----------



## Dixie

*Or, you sturdy up this frame, put floors and walls up, then use half of it to transport your preps and the other half as sleeping area. No need to stay in a motel on your way to TX. *


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

VoorTrekker said:


> Thanks all. The tires are rated at 1820 lbs each, the Isuzu is 5200 lbs empty. I could find a battle buddy to drive the Rodeo to Texas and use the trailer for pack some light stuff on it, up to a ton to a ton and a half.
> 
> I am looking into another auto-trailer, most are single axle, but the double axle trailers start used here at about $4000. Not worth it for a one time, one way trip. Or else I park the trailer frame somewhere and when I get back to it...(problem solved).


Yikes! I just sold a extra heavy duty one with new tires, winch an real heavy ramps fer $1600! Shoulda advertised it yalls neck a the woods!


----------



## VoorTrekker

Dixie said:


> *...you sturdy up this frame, put floors and walls up, then use half of it to transport your preps to TX...*


Great idea, have a battle buddy drive the Isuzu to Texas and fly him back. I would be staying at a motel for a shower, comfortably safe sleeping and television and internet.

Found three or four on CR for under $2000. Some need tires and some need lights, the higher end just need paint. All are two axle car trailers, except one heavy duty single axle.


----------



## LincTex

I bought my tandem axle 16 foot flatbed on eBay, brand new for $975 in 2004. It was for sale at a RV dealer in south Cleburne, TX - made in Waxahachie, I think.... I'll bet you can find a sweet deal if you look around some.


----------



## tsrwivey

Why not just rent a tow dolly from UHaul? :dunno:


----------



## tsrwivey

Why not just rent a tow dolly from UHaul? :dunno: From Beverly Hills (the only CA zip code I knew) to Longview, Texas (east Texas) is $125.


----------



## Tirediron

that frame is not really designed to haul much of a load, the travel trailer walls act as part of the structure, however you could make a light cargo trailer from it if you keep the heavy part of the load just front of the center of the axle. Do NOT pay more than $2500 for a used tandem car trailer unless is very lightly used. an new tiltdeck tandem with 2 5000# axles and made for Canada wireing and lights is about $5500.00 new. but if you don't need a trailer after, just go with the buddy program.


----------



## VoorTrekker

tsrwivey said:


> Why not just rent a tow dolly from UHaul? :dunno: From Beverly Hills (the only CA zip code I knew) to Longview, Texas (east Texas) is $125.


Because I would need to have a mechanic disconnect both drive shafts and in this state, the mechanic must secure the shafts. Expensive.

Tomorrow I will look at a $700 car trailer, 2 axle 8000 lbs rating (hopefully).


----------



## LincTex

VoorTrekker said:


> Tomorrow I will look at a $700 car trailer, 2 axle 8000 lbs rating (hopefully).


That's better... Mine has two 3500# axles, 7000# minus 1200lbs trailer gives me about 5800lbs capacity, but 5000 lbs is a more realistic load capacity, especially since I usually only run load range C tires and not load range D tires.

If the trailer has good condition Load Range D tires, that is a big plus. They are quite a bit more money than load range C tires.

Repack the wheel bearings before you go. Do not overlook this.


----------



## LincTex

tsrwivey said:


> Why not just rent a tow dolly from U-Haul?


I had wanted a nice trailer for years. I made due with a little 4x8 but it just wasn't enough for most of the things I needed a trailer for. Now that I have a nice 16 foot one, I know it would be very difficult to live without one.


----------



## Woody

Sounds like you are on your way. I just want to second two things:

1. Go double axel! You will be fighting a heavy single axel the whole way, it will have your ass end sway a lot. A double axel will track right behind you.

2. ahhh.... Senior moment! But it was a valid point too!


----------



## Navajo

Single axles sway if the load center is too far back....

Load a single properly and you will travel at 80mph with a full load at not problem...

I bought a 6x 10 garden single axle frame for $300 once. added tires,lights and new floor boards...been serving me well for ten years. Haul as much as 3000# of recyclable steel once, way over loaded, but handle just fine down the city, and I regular buy 1500 hay bails and haul them at 75mph with no problem, just make sure the majority of the weight is in front of the wheels...but not so much as to over load you hitch....with some practice, you'll have it figured out.


----------



## VoorTrekker

I bought the 8x13 trailer. He used it to haul a bobcat. Here it is for $700. 
Tongue rated 12,000 lbs, dual axle 1/4 inch and 5/16 inch plate and 3.5 inch beams.


----------



## airdrop

Looks like you snagged a good one and your choice of a state to run to ain't half bad either lol


----------



## tsrwivey

LincTex said:


> I had wanted a nice trailer for years. I made due with a little 4x8 but it just wasn't enough for most of the things I needed a trailer for. Now that I have a nice 16 foot one, I know it would be very difficult to live without one.


We have a yard full of trailers, so I get it, but from the looks of other people's yards, other folks make do without them. Plus it takes them a whole lot less time to mow their yards.


----------



## LincTex

VoorTrekker said:


> I bought the 8x13 trailer. He used it to haul a bobcat. Here it is for $700.


What size are the tires?

Are they mobile home wheels/tires?


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

That'll do yall well. Not a bad price ta boot.


----------



## VoorTrekker

LincTex said:


> What size are the tires?
> 
> Are they mobile home wheels/tires?


Power King Low Boy 7-14.5 /PR12 DOT 3907


----------



## LincTex

VoorTrekker said:


> Power King Low Boy 7-14.5 /PR12 DOT 3907


Yes, 14.5 are trailer house tires. 
You may want to look for spare before you leave, tire shops do not carry 14.5 tires.

Also practice taking off ALL 4 and put them back on again, with oiled threads. Out in the middle of Arizona is no place to discover you can't get the bolts off.


----------



## LincTex

VoorTrekker said:


> I bought the 8x13 trailer. He used it to haul a bobcat. Here it is for $700.


I wonder why the builder placed the axles so far back?

You will want to load your truck on there as far back as you possibly can to keep too much weight from resting on your tongue/back bumper. You may even need to weld some small extensions on the back to get better balance.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Simple, Back the vehicle on the trailer. Now the motor wieght be over the axles.


----------



## VoorTrekker

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Simple, Back the vehicle on the trailer. Now the motor wieght be over the axles.


That's what my neighbor Art told me. He also said another neighbor wants to put an offer on the frame trailer.


----------



## LincTex

VoorTrekker said:


> That's what my neighbor Art told me. He also said another neighbor wants to put an offer on the frame trailer.


Tell him you'll take $600. - and that you paid $2000 for your new one.


----------



## VoorTrekker

That frame ain't even worth the $300 FRN I paid for it and my neighbors are not fools.


----------



## HamiltonFelix

I suggest you learn about equalizing hitches. I couldn't see your hitch receiver, but I'd say it should be Class III. Example of equalizing vs straight deadweight hitch: my 1996 K2500 Suburban is rated for a 4,000 lb. trailer with a deadweight hitch, and for 10,000 lb. with an equalizing hitch. I am glad I have an equalizing hitch for my 16 ft. car hauler.


----------



## LincTex

VoorTrekker said:


> That frame ain't even worth the $300 FRN I paid for it and my neighbors are not fools.


You would be surprised....

Besides, most things I have I would never sell to a neighbor. 
Put it on Craigslist for $500 and see how many hits you get.


----------



## VoorTrekker

My new flatbed with new hubs, brakes backing, reflector, 7 way plug, break away cable, $1300. Needs new tires, they'll be $400+ for the set.

PS, how about how those photos uploaded, huh?


----------



## Dakine

VoorTrekker said:


> My new flatbed with new hubs, brakes backing, reflector, 7 way plug, break away cable, $1300. Needs new tires, they'll be $400+ for the set.
> 
> PS, how about how those photos uploaded, huh?


when I upload photos I use the BB code version to post into my post. i just cut and paste that text block


----------



## VoorTrekker

So here they are and using the above post. This wagon will definitely haul a car or small truck. (Dude, you rock!)


----------



## Ozarker

So much for posting off the first post without reading the thread, sorry, nice trailer! That can really be built up!


----------

